# EV parts for sale



## zppz (May 18, 2008)

I started an EV project a few years ago and then moved overseas half-way through it. I'm back in NZ now but these days I don't have the funds (or the donor car anymore) to get it completed. Here is a video looking at the parts:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dld3lQLOPdo

ADC 203-06-4001 8 inch brushed DC motor
1231C-8601 Curtis Controller 96-144V 500 Amp
Aluminum Plate/ heat sink compound/ 12V fan
PB-6 Curtis Potbox
Albright Contactor SW-200 (12V coil)
Albright Emergency Disconnect ED-250
50 mV Shunt - 500A
Littelfuse L25S-400
Littelfuse holder
First Inertia Switch - Auto Shutoff (12V Sys)

Adapter plate made for Peugeot 205 gearbox, should also fit Peugeot 106 gearbox.

Note that the output shaft of the motor has a spline welded to it, will fit above mentioned gearboxes.

I can deliver within the North Island.

Contact me at [email protected] if interested.


----------



## EVDreams (May 9, 2016)

Hey there, just wondering if you have sold this gear yet

Cheers
Darren


----------



## zppz (May 18, 2008)

Hi Darren

No, still have the gear here. Are you in this region? I'm near Morrinsville.

I'm looking to get $5500 for this stuff as a set. This is about what you'd pay to buy everything new, not including shipping costs and not including the cost of machining the connector plate. (I actually paid around $7k all up for the parts and almost $2k for the plate!)

Chris


----------

